# Customer service in Dubai



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Has anyone had any experiences in Dubai of online shopping sites? If you can't find the product you are looking for are they helpful enough to direct you somewhere that you can get what you are looking for?


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

I haven't had the experience personally but I have heard one or two stories. From what I have heard they are not very helpful at all. I might venture to say they are the opposite and usually refuse to help at all.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, it is kind of sad. It is this kind of infraction on customer service principles that takes the shine off the experience.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree, I really don't see anything wrong in them saying "look, we don't have what you're looking for, but you can find it here", instead of the usual "look, we don't have it and hope you'll never find it somewhere else because we don't want you to take your business somewhere else", which actually makes me want to take my business somewhere else!!!... oh well... I guess they are a little bit too threatened by competition?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

*customer Service in Dubai*

Sorry to hijack this tread but the title is Customer Service,, 


My experience of Customer service here has to be the worst I have ever experienced in the world... why dont people smile here, what ever happened to can I help you, why don't people call you back when they promise too. 

Dubai has a long way to go to become a big tourist destination


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, I heard that Customer Service was much better in Qatar, compared to Dubai? I have no experience of this myself, and I can't find much info on the forum about this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Is there such a thing as Customer Service?

Regardless of the level of Customer Service, I find it very rare for representatives to THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX! That's what important, customer service is just a scripted dialogue - it's thinking outside the box that raises the image of a brand... 

Unfortunately, in the Middle-East it's unlikely (with Lebanon as an exception) 

-Joey


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Sorry to hijack this tread but the title is Customer Service,,
> 
> 
> My experience of Customer service here has to be the worst I have ever experienced in the world... why dont people smile here, what ever happened to can I help you, why don't people call you back when they promise too.
> ...


I know I maybe in the minority here but things have been far better for us in terms of service. Hubby has been left to sort out house,furniture,tv,internet,telephone etc as I am still in the UK. We had heard all the horror stories and feared the worst! However everything that he bought was in stock, delivered on time, didn't get lost, even the guy that was sorting the internet etc was early!! The only slight problem was that there was a bolt missing from a bed and they said they would have to come back the next day at 2.30 and at 2.29 the doorbell rang!!!

I think if you don't expect much you can't be dissapointed!!!!!!!! However I do know the run of good luck may not continue!!!!!!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

dallan said:


> I know I maybe in the minority here but things have been far better for us in terms of service. Hubby has been left to sort out house,furniture,tv,internet,telephone etc as I am still in the UK. We had heard all the horror stories and feared the worst! However everything that he bought was in stock, delivered on time, didn't get lost, even the guy that was sorting the internet etc was early!! The only slight problem was that there was a bolt missing from a bed and they said they would have to come back the next day at 2.30 and at 2.29 the doorbell rang!!!
> 
> I think if you don't expect much you can't be dissapointed!!!!!!!! However I do know the run of good luck may not continue!!!!!!!


Well thats great to hear, a change in the way things are done here is long overdue. When you come here you will notice a lot of small things that will eventually build up in your mind until you come to the conclusion that customer service is generally crap unless you are paying way over the odds for it.

I take it your new home will be in a very established area in Dubai and the Furniture was expensive


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Well thats great to hear, a change in the way things are done here is long overdue. When you come here you will notice a lot of small things that will eventually build up in your mind until you come to the conclusion that customer service is generally crap unless you are paying way over the odds for it.
> 
> I take it your new home will be in a very established area in Dubai and the Furniture was expensive


No the opposite actually the furniture in Dubai is general cheaper on the whole than in the UK hence why we decided not to ship the entire contents of the house!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I have been looking for online shopping sites in dubai, can anyone recommend some good ones? 

I am specifically looking at electronics, games computers etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't know about that one man - stay away from online business in dubai


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Joe, its amazing the reality and the perception! I thought it was super techologically advanced, but I see things are not quite how I imagined....

Well, I guess I'll find out first hand, landng on the 26th! Work starts on the 27th! Can't wait actually!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Krod said:


> Thanks Joe, its amazing the reality and the perception! I thought it was super techologically advanced, but I see things are not quite how I imagined....
> 
> Well, I guess I'll find out first hand, landng on the 26th! Work starts on the 27th! Can't wait actually!!!



Something of a dichotomy - not just in perception.

Information here is transmitted electronically and really quite efficiently - emails, internet and text messages - although this is largely due to a somewhat rudimentary postal system. Online shopping has made no impact and as far as I am aware there are few plans to expand on this as costs for staff are relatively cheap and so there are few savings to be made.

Welcome to Dubai Krod. 

-


----------

